# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل فارسی نویسی در فلش

## rtech

سلام

دوستان من کلی متن در ورد دارم که میخوام کپی کنم تو فلش اما نمیشه بدبختی اینجاست که نمیشه این متنها رو تو مریم هم کپی کرد و من هم وقت ندارم که دوباره اینارو تو مریم تایپ کنم چون زیادن

لطفا یکی راهنمایی کنه

----------


## alimaker

راه حل این مسیله استفاده از بهترین plugingویراستاری فارسی به نام    است.

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
شتاب نگار برای این کار عالیه
از اون استفاده کنید
نسخه رایگانش در سایتش هست

----------


## mansur

با سلام
شتاب نگار آدرسش کجاست ؟

----------


## manager

اگر نخواستید از این نرم افزار استفاده کنید می تونید یه فایل XML درست کنید و charcode آن را به UTF-8 ست کرده و خود فایل را نیز به صورت unicode ذخیره کنید و سپس داخل flash این فایل را بازکرده و محتویات آن را داخل یک dynamic text box نشان دهید.

این روش بهتره چون امکان تغییر متن  نیز برای شما وجود داره ..

----------


## adhami

سلام 
دوستان چرا از flash paper استفاده نمی کنید 
 این نرم افزار توسط شرکت مارکومدیا ارائه شده که به تازگی شرکت ادوب رو خریده و برای انتقال فایل pdf  به فلش کاربرد داره به نظرم بد نیست (با تبدیل فایل ورد به pdf )

----------


## rtech

آخه یک مشکلی داره این برنامه و اون اینه که ابزار Flash paper  در بالای فایل تبدیل شده قرار میگیره و بخاطر همین نمیشه ازش به عنوان متن در فلش استفاده کرد

----------


## alirezador

یعنی در کل کشک یعنی هیچ کس نمیدونه که متن را چطوری میشه از ورد به فلش برد و در ضمن این را هم در نظر داشته باشید که سایت فلش اصلا ایران را جزو آدم حساب نمیکنه

----------


## solyman zahmatkesh

ابتدا یک text ایجاد کرده و درون آن متن دلخواه را می نویسیم. بعد در قسمت Properties و کرکره
text type آنرا به حالت Dynamic تغییر داده سپس در کرکره Line type آنرا از حالت Single line 
به Multiline تغییر میدهیم .

----------


## adhami

دوست عزیز 
این مال وقتی که شما مطالبتون زیاد نباشه و تازه وقت برای تایپ هم داشته باشین

----------


## Hamid_PaK

این مشکل فقط یک راه حل داره که اونم زیاد جالب نیست ولی ساده است باید یک Dynamic Text ایجاد کنید و خصوصیت HTML اون رو فعال کنید و وقتی نوشته های فارسی رو درونش Load می کنید باید در یک تگ ( TAG ) پی (P ) اچ تی ام ال ( HTML ) قرار دهید ...


<p align="right"><font face="tahoma" size="12">  any persian text </font></p>


یا حق !!!

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

اگه متنه رو نوشته بودی زودتر به نتیجه رسیده بودی

----------


## sajedi

chetori mishe ?

----------


## ByRoad

سلام

ببین پسرم یه فارسی ساز نصب کن مثلا آریان یا مریم . هر چی می خوای فارسی تایپ کن یعد توی text ببرش و اسم فایل فونتتو همون فونت نر افزار بذاز

----------


## ByRoad

از نرف افزار جدید فلش استفاده کن فیلتو می کنه pdf یا swf  بعد فایلتو صدا بزن
flash paper

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> ببین پسرم یه فارسی ساز نصب کن مثلا آریان یا مریم . هر چی می خوای فارسی تایپ کن یعد توی text ببرش و اسم فایل فونتتو همون فونت نر افزار بذاز


جناب ByRoad
سوال ایشان را خوب نفهمیدی و جواب دادی مجددا مطالعه فرمائید .

----------


## ByRoad

سلام
2 راه داری یا flash paper تبدیل فایلت به swf و صدا زدن فایلت
یا فارسی ساز نصب کنی و از فونتاش استفاده کنی

----------


## sajedi

ye linke farsisaz mizari?

----------


## sajedi

بابا یکی یه فارسی نگار بزااره بقیه استفاده کنند

----------


## bn65ty9z6a

سلام
من یه راه حلی برای این قضیه دارم. یعنی یه برنامه نوشتم که مشکلو حل می کنه. حد اقل برای خودم که کار کرد! میتونی از اینجا دریافتش کنی. یه برنامه جاواس.
 با دبل کلیک اجراش کن. بعد برو به Word و متنت رو انتخاب و کپی کن(Ctrl+C). بعد برو به برنامه و دکمه Go رو فشار بده. حالا برو به فلش و داخل جعبه متن مورد نظرت بچسبون (Ctrl+V). باید درست شده باشه.
اگه تو اجرا یا مراحل بالا مشکل داشتی بگو. میدونم خیلی سر راست نیست!

اگه معمولی اجرا نشد این کار رو بکن: برو به Run و تایپ کن cmd. بعد تایپ کن java. اگه خطا داد یعنی جاوا نداری و نمی تونی برنامه رو اجرا کنی. اما اگه خطا نداد برو به مسیر برنامه و تایپ کن:
java FlashMXFarsiAdapter
حالا باید اجرا بشه.

یه راه دیگش استفاده از این ابزاره:
http://www.flashrtl.com
البته خودم باهاش کار نکردم ولی ظاهرا چیز خوبیه و خیلی تو اینترنت ازش تعریف شده.

----------


## goudarzivahid

> شتاب نگار برای این کار عالیه
> از اون استفاده کنید
> نسخه رایگانش در سایتش هست


مطمئن باش بهتر و سریعتر تز این گیر نمیاری

----------


## sajedi

addresse shetab negaro bede

----------


## goudarzivahid

> addresse shetab negaro bede


شتاب فارسی نگار 3

نسخه 10 روزش  بسه دیگه شما فقط 1 ساعت باش کار داری     :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Hamid_PaK

یکم بگردی شاید بتونی کاملش رو هم گیر بیاری Google رو امتحان کن یادم یجایی آپلد شده بود بجای خود سایت شتاب از اونجا بگیرش ...

یا حق !!!

----------


## goudarzivahid

سلام
شتاب و کرک اون هر دو اینجا هست
شتاب و کرک اون

----------


## sajedi

in link kar nemikone

----------


## goudarzivahid

برای من که لینک کار میده

----------


## bn65ty9z6a

برنامه منو امتحان کردید؟ دوباره میذارمش (ضمیمه شده)
اگه میشه اونم یه تست بکنین. شاید مفید باشه. و اشکالاتش رو بهم بگین.
از برنامه نویس های ایرانی حمایت کنید!

طرز کار:
اول فایل رو یک جایی unzip کنین. احتمالا با دوبار کلیک اجرا میشه.
اگه نشد،  از طریق Run>cmd به اون شاخه برین.  با دستور java FlashMXFarsiAdapter اجراش کنین، بعد متنی رو که در هر برنامه ای (مثل word) نوشتین رو کپی کنین، تو برنامه دکمه Go رو بزنین بعد تو فلش تو یک جعبه متن paste کنید.
متن باید به صورت درست نمایش داده بشه

سورس برنامه رو هم اگه بخواین مذارم

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای goudarzivahid خیلی ممنون از محبتتون

----------

